# Appropriate TV Size for a 12x10(feet) room



## rohit32407 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,
My old(read ancient) philips TV has finally given up(I am truly glad that it has, it was getting on my nerves) after serving me well over 14 years. Now its finally time to go for a LED tv.

Which one would be better for a room of above mentioned dimension? *Viewing distance would be 8-10* feet. Many of my friends have suggested that a 32 inch would be ideal but I was thinking about 40". What would be ideal 32 or 42 inches(suggest if i need even a bigger one)? *Main purpose would be to watch movies in full hd(blu-ray) and being a couch potato once in a while(basically sports in HD)*. Don't have any console and as I love gaming on my PC so I doubt if I will ever have one.

One of my relatives has a philips agency so I am expecting around a 25-30% discount on the market price. *Budget is 40k(on market price it would be around 55k). Please suggest only Philips models.*


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 9, 2012)

40" would not be good for the room size you have mentioned.32" would be more than enough.
Well I know quite a bit about Samsung and Sony LEDs, but don't have much idea about Philips

BTW Philips 32PFL5556 seems to be a good option


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Since your main purpose is blu ray movies and sports hd channels, go for 40". you wont regret.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 9, 2012)

^^ Yes, that's exactly why I was leaning a little towards 40" otherwise for normal TV viewing I won't need a 40" screen.

*@aroraanant * I will look at both 42PFL5556 and 32PFL5556.(there is a huge difference in price of these two models though, approx 25k  )

Thank you both for your help!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome buddy...Keep us updated on your decision.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 10, 2012)

^ will do, for sure


----------

